# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Προβολέας > [Προβολέας] προβλημα με την λαμπα σε dream vision lc-5

## nikmav

Καλησπερα η λαμπα του εν λογω προβολεα ειναι στα τελευταια της και δεν μπορω να τη βω πουθενα απο ελλαδα εκτος απο ενα σαιντ κινεζικο που μου ειπαν οτι αυτη ειναι ημιτασιον και δεν ξερουμε αν θα δουλεψει. Γνωριζει καποιος κατι η εαν επισκευαζεται η ιδια με καποια πατεντα ευχαριστω

----------


## p270

η λάμπα αν έχει όντως προβλημα δεν επισκευαζεται απλά την αντικαθιστάς , αυτός ο προβολέας δεν έχει αντιπρόσωπο η σέρβις στην Ελλάδα η εξωτερικό για να αγοράσεις;

----------


## nikmav

> η λάμπα αν έχει όντως προβλημα δεν επισκευαζεται απλά την αντικαθιστάς , αυτός ο προβολέας δεν έχει αντιπρόσωπο η σέρβις στην Ελλάδα η εξωτερικό για να αγοράσεις;


 Το ξερω για την λαμπα απλα ελεγα μηπως κανενας το εχει ψαξει για επισκευη, Λογω παλαιου μολτελου εχει καταργηθει και δεν εχουν αποθεμα ουτε εξω μονο απο κινα.

----------

